# Twisp Aero.



## Petrus (15/7/15)

I just love the aero, aka evo one but I got one issue. If I use the 1 ohm coil, everything is fine, but the moment I switch to a 0.5 ohm I get that burning taste in my mouth? Help please


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Stay with the 1.0 ohm coils?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

Petrus said:


> I just love the aero, aka evo one but I got one issue. If I use the 1 ohm coil, everything is fine, but the moment I switch to a 0.5 ohm I get that burning taste in my mouth? Help please


Do you vape mouth to lung or are you a lung hitter? On the 0.5 ohm coil you need a lot of air to cool that coil down or it is going to taste burn.


----------



## Petrus (15/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Do you vape mouth to lung or are you a lung hitter? On the 0.5 ohm coil you need a lot of air to cool that coil down or it is going to taste burn.


Mouth to lung


Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Mouth to lung
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


Jip stay with the 1ohm then.


----------



## Petrus (15/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Jip stay with the 1ohm then.


Thanks for the help, that was my though as well, just thought I did something wrong.  

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanks for the help, that was my though as well, just thought I did something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


No problem buddy. As soon as you learn to do lung hits you going to love that 0.5ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

Enjoy that twisp aero is a awesome device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

